# how long can i take clen?



## MANBEARPIG (Sep 4, 2014)

i have been taking clen off and on for about 4 years but i have always done 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off. getting used to upping the dose is getting old and is a pain in the ass. im getting some ketotifen to run with it.


my question is, how long can i run the keto and clen? is it something you can run all year or is it something you cycle?


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 4, 2014)

As long as you run the keto in conjunction with the clen, you could run it for as long as you'd like.
I would still recommend coming off every once in a while though.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 4, 2014)

2 on 2 off for 4 years? Damn dude if that's true you need to get your heart checked out.


----------



## MANBEARPIG (Sep 4, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> 2 on 2 off for 4 years? Damn dude if that's true you need to get your heart checked out.


Haha no not 4 years straight.  I have done 2 on 2 off for 3 months but then I take a month- 6 month break


----------



## 57muscle (Sep 5, 2014)

I ramp up clen to 120mcgs...it gets to the point receptors no longer respond so you waste your dosage...take benedryl for a couple of days to clean them out and then resume...BTW....run it with T3 to get the best results


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 7, 2014)

57muscle said:


> I ramp up clen to 120mcgs...it gets to the point receptors no longer respond so you waste your dosage...take benedryl for a couple of days to clean them out and then resume...BTW....run it with T3 to get the best results



I am no guru friend....But from experience my body accepts a 50mcg dose of t3 along with the clen just like the brother is saying,,, even without anabolics.... It worked out well for me.... 57 muscle is stating exactlywhat id do to myself...


----------

